# Power Pole Micro on Poling Platform?



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Erin from Ancona sent me this when I had questions about a few things...i like how the wiring is in the frame. I may still just keep it simple and use a sand spike, but this makes me consider the micro


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I recommend keeping it simple and just running the power wire out the rigging tube and run it in front of the motor so you can easily unplug it to remove the unit or use the lithium batter pack for an even cleaner install.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I didn't know about the lithium packs...that is ideal, definitely the way to go!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CaptainSam said:


> I didn't know about the lithium packs...that is ideal, definitely the way to go!


Mine is mounted on port side rear and the power cable comes out of the starboard side rigging tube and is simply zip tied to the steering hoses and I plug it in before I leave the ramp and unplug after leaving the ramp. Keep the plug end and inside connections sprayed with CorrosionX and no worries.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

That lithium.battery gets some bad reviews, I would run 12v to it


----------

